# Tivo HD image question



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

I purchased a "junk" Tivo HD at a garage sale that is missing it's hard drive.
If I make an image of a friends drive will I be able to use that image on a new drive or is the software some how married to his Tivo HD ?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Tivo_60 said:


> I purchased a "junk" Tivo HD at a garage sale that is missing it's hard drive.
> If I make an image of a friends drive will I be able to use that image on a new drive or is the software some how married to his Tivo HD ?


 If the friends drive is from a TiVo HD, no problem you will need to Clear And Delete Everything on the copy in your TiVo. see MFSLive


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently did just as HomeUser suggests... bought two TiVo HD refurbs. One had a problem hard drive and I couldn't copy it using WinMFS. I copied the original drive from the working HD to a new drive for the other HD. Did a "clear and delete all." It took about an hour. Once completed, it prompted me to do the guided setup. Everythings working fine now.

So... as long as your friend has the same model, you should be able to copy and do the C & D all.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thank you both, that's really good news !!


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

I've read through the guides on MFSLive and don't see anything re "clear and delete". Is that just to erase recordings, suggestions, season passes, etc ?


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Tivo_60 said:


> I've read through the guides on MFSLive and don't see anything re "clear and delete". Is that just to erase recordings, suggestions, season passes, etc ?


Clear and Delete is basically the same thing you do when you get a brand new TiVo. It just adds a wipe of all preferences, thumb settings, season passes and recordings. It's not part of MFSLive, it's in the TiVo menus. Run the MFSLive to duplicate the drive, and then after you boot the TiVo with the new drive go to TiVo Central and then Messages & Settings. The C&D is in there.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

That makes sense....thanks.


----------

